# Promoting Moebius on TV



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

What if Moebius sent their kits like _Gigantic Frankenstein _to the 1960's drama _Mad Men _and talk shows like _Conan O'Brien?_


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Call me crazy, but I think it might be a good idea to do ads on tv, like the cartoon network. Having kids and remembering being one myself, If a kid sees something on tv, they "HAVE" to have it. Auroura used to Advertize in the comic books, but I dont think to many kids read comics any more. TV Ads are very expensive. And I realize that most of the newer kits are geared towards adults. Hmm.. maybe ads on American Life TV or TVland. Old guys watching old shows might just be the target audience. Ya know? Advertise the Seaview and chariot on Voyage to the Bottom of the sea and Lost in Space airtime ..hmmmm


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

You're right, it's the sci-fi builders who aren't online who aren't getting the word. But TV or radio ads- there goes the money for the next ten year's new kits.

It'd be a lot cheaper to simply take your finished Seaview or Frankie or whatever Moebius model to the local hobby store to show 'em.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Spot on Toyroy!! It seems to be the best way to let the hobbyshops know what they're missing.

Chris.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Bats, do you have any notion of the costs for TV ads? 
While I was at Playing Mantis we investigated TV for one of our Toy lines. I think that we even produced a commercial... 
I don't know if the commercial ever actually ran...
But Playing Mantis was a much bigger company with a MUCH bigger budget than Moebius has and was not able to afford TV advertising.
In today's world with the costs to produce advertising AND the costs to run it in publications Model kit manufacturers struggle to simply afford Magazine advertising in pubs that cater to the hobbyist!

Dave


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well thats where internet ads like videos on youtube, etc can be useful... and free.

Revell did some TV ads for their toy action figure series they plopped out a few years back.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I believe this was the last ad from Playing Mantis:

Johnny Lightning

Chris


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

Dave Metzner said:


> Bats, do you have any notion of the costs for TV ads?


In all fairness, BatToys didn't say anything about creating ads.

But yeah, for the most part, everyone with a brilliant scheme should probably stop and think about how brilliant it would seem if it was _their_ wallet being opened to pay for it.  Advertising is an unpredictable game, and while you may think you know the perfect venue for it, consider for a moment just how many ads you completely ignore every day.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I think BatToys was talking about product placement on _Mad Men_, and something to be joked about by _Conan O'Brien_.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Just when did Revell do any Toy - Action Figures? I missed that product line....

They did some Robotech stuff some years ago, but those were kits not toy/action figs.....And I don't recall any TV advertising for that line......But then I'm gettin old and my memory isn't what it once was.

As for placement on Mad Men etc. Great idea......getting it done is about 99.9% luck when you're a little company like Moebius... In my mind, That kind of exposure has limited value because only people who already know what the product is will see it and make a connection. 
Placement on Conan OBrien or Jay Leno might do us some real good! Again getting it done is the trick!

Right at the moment Moebius is less than two years old and has a pretty small full time staff. Give us some time and we may grow big enough to do something with some of these ideas.

Dave


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> Placement on Conan OBrien or Jay Leno might do us some real good! Again getting it done is the trick!
> 
> Dave


I'm buying a Big Frankie for my girlfriend Salma Hayek. She's already promised me she'll take it with her next time she's on Leno - and will display it at chest level.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

They should do You-Tube. I think more people are watching it than TV these days anyway.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Come to think of it, are there really any toy commercials these days? I can't really recall seeing any lately.

And there were never much in the way of commercials for model kits. Some Gundam ones a few years ago.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

National TV advertising is only for very big corporations with VERY DEEP pockets!
There are probably only two US Toy companies big enough to get in that club, Mattel and Hasbro.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Yes I meant product placement. Mad Men seems like they would use Gigantic Frankenstein so they can be authentic to the sixties.

Conan seems like a comic book fan.

TV Commericals would be too expensive but try ch. 23 METV in Chicago as they show only old tv shows.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Sci-Fi Modelers are getting the word. Moebius models are being talked about all over the net. Starship modeler has had very prominent discussions on their forums as well as Culttvman's site. as they say on X-files;...the truth is out there!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Zorro said:


> I'm buying a Big Frankie for my girlfriend Salma Hayek. She's already promised me she'll take it with her next time she's on Leno - and will display it at chest level.


You don't have to buy her one, just ask her to give me a call and I'll get one right out to her...


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> Just when did Revell do any Toy - Action Figures? I missed that product line....
> 
> They did some Robotech stuff some years ago, but those were kits not toy/action figs.....And I don't recall any TV advertising for that line......But then I'm gettin old and my memory isn't what it once was.
> 
> ...


My local hobby shop is very large and sells a lot of plastic kits. They never heard of Moebius until I told them. The Seaview is the first kit they ordered. When the pod came out I told them about it and they had no idea what I was talking about. Now that is sad. Moebius *has* to find a way to get the word out.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I thought Moebius already had a way to get the word out. I.E. fans of the product such as ourselves here on the boards. 
It's certainly one way, with some already letting their hobby shops know, and with people all over the world on the boards, it can cover quite a wide territory.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Part of getting the word out is getting in the magazines. We send out preview kits to most modeling magazines, but the lead time is months in advance to get a review in. Some of the trade publications are just getting the Voyager in their pages now. It just takes time, even in the internet age, to get the word out as far as we can. No one can do it over night. I really appreciate the thought from all you guys out there, and we are trying to get the word out as wide as we can.

Getting the distributors to get the word out is just as tough. They promote what they feel is in their best interest, and there's not much we can do to force them to spread the word. Of course it's more in everyone's pocket if they sell more kits, but it's just not that easy. Believe it or not, there are certain politics involved at some levels, and it's a little bit of a game. I appreciate all of you trying to get the word out. We're working slowly but surely, trying to hit shows and such. Next year it will be better, we'll keep at it!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The new FineScale Modeler had the Seaview in its new kits section up front!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Here is the package for a Revell Power Lord...










Those are from the 80s.

In the last three or four years Revell did little articulated figures with helicopters and airplanes that are sort of Lego-esque. Wal Mart sold them. I guess they were to compete with the small GI Joe's. I consider them toys but since they were Revell and somewhat snap together , you usually found them in with models.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

When I see a print ad for a product, I really like seeing pix of the product.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

John P said:


> The new FineScale Modeler had the Seaview in its new kits section up front!


I don't think the shops near me even _carry_ model making magazines. They have model railroading(Hobby Warehouse, Prestige Hobbies) and R/C mags(Hobby People) only.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

We've been making Youtube spots like the Capt. Action spot http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTG7gK_q1bI
and the focus on Moebius Models http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIxWpCMaLwU
for 49 weeks now.
The hard part for us is marketing our shows and finding time to do it. Thankfully it's a hobby, it's fun so I'll do it for as long as I can. Anything I can do to help our hobby grow I'm up for so if anyone has ideas please share. Dave is right about national advertising, it baffles my mind where that money comes from, how many Hotwheels Snake Cannon or Crest toothpaste do they have to sell to make that kind of money back. 
We shot a segment with Frank at Wonderfest and as soon as I get to it it'll be on, I'll keep you posted.
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The local grocery chain Publix (giant in florida) carries Fine Scale. Too bad Fine Scale has to be the WORST model magazine ever... So the fact that they sell it is kind of moot...


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

From the logo on the package I'd say the Power Lords toys were done by Tomy, Lodella or Revell Germany not Revell USA.....They are obviously toys not model kits.
Revell USA may have distributed the toys in the US.......I don't recall any National TV advertising for them but then I can't remember very plainly what I had for lunch yesterday!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Revell Germany has some cool Knight action figures out now as well.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

PM Moderator said:


> From the logo on the package I'd say the Power Lords toys were done by Tomy, Lodella or Revell Germany not Revell USA.....They are obviously toys not model kits.
> Revell USA may have distributed the toys in the US.......I don't recall any National TV advertising for them but then I can't remember very plainly what I had for lunch yesterday!


It looks to me like the Revell-Ceji logo. Weren't they Mexican?

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Ceji inst Mexican. They were a name associated with Revell, I THINK, when the original Revell was sold in the 80s. Ceji was associated with Revell, not Revell AG at that time.

Lodella sold Revell, Airfix, Monogram and Linderg kits in Mexican packaging. There was also Necomse (sp?) a Brazilian outfit that sold Revell kits.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Mad Men is a good idea....but they will have to get past 1960. They're in second season now...but I think it's still set in 1960-61. Big Frankie didn't come out until 64-65...or later?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Are they still making That '70's Show? Some of the Monster Scenes kits would look good on the TV in the basement........

Chris.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

nope.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Aug 12, 2008)

Came across this post on Boing-Boing today - how about a Big Frankie on the set of the IT Crowd?

http://www.boingboing.net/2008/08/12/help-dress-the-set-f.html


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I just posted on this site post # 47+ #48 if enough of us post or vote for Big Frankie...who knows ?...just might happen:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Done!! Post #55. C'mon everybody- let 'em know how cool it'd be and how it would fit in with whatever the hell it is they're doing!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Posted again...someone named Finn_w agrees and posted as such...if enough of us post for Big Franky ...it might just get TV time, it only takes a moment to sign up and then you're good to go :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Aug 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Posted again...someone named Finn_w agrees


That'd be me (an alias for every occasion!  ) How can they resist Big Frankie? It's a no-brainer.

If nothing else, a few links on BoingBoing will probably drive a little traffic on it's own.

The only bad thing - with the IT crowd being a BBC show it'll be a while before it shows up on this side of the pond. (BTW, if you haven't seen it, take a look at youtube. Probably only a matter of time before NBC does their own version.)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Right on Finn_w...er I mean Gobby Gruesome... I will check out the old You tube...I agree it may take a while, but you got to start some place and Brothers...We have :thumbsup:
Mcdee

Ps Just watched it on you tube the episode where they go to the gay Musical LMAO...It was hilarious !


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Any more left comments?

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Big Franky a TV STAR ?*

I've posted a couple of times stating that the show would only be cooler if they used a Big Frankie as a prop...who knows? it would be great exposure :thumbsup:


----------

